# Hermeneutics - definition



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 27, 2005)

The word "hermeneutic" is "hermenuo" in Greek (interpretation). Does anyone know in Latin what "hermeneutics" menas, or what words make it up?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 28, 2005)

Fred is there an answer to this?


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 28, 2005)

Matthew,

I looked in a few books, including Muller's Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms, and could find nothing. I looked in a Latin dictionary as well and found nothing. That, of course, does not mean something does not exist, just that I can't find it. Seems like there would be a Latin equivalent somewhere.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 28, 2005)

I am guessing that it is something like _interpretatio_, which is how the Vulgate translates the noun  e`rmhnei,a  in 1 Cor 12:10.

The verb is similar, _interpreto_.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 28, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure. Thanks guys. Confirmed!!


----------

